# OneNote add on causes huge upload to net on opening gmail in ie10 w8



## vsrawat (Dec 13, 2011)

I had installed onenote 2010 on 28-32 bit seeing a tip that it can be used to save form-field entries for later use so that it doesn't get lost on pressing esc key by accident in ie10 (The way Lazarus works).

But ever since I installed onenote and allowed its addons to work in ie, I am finding that as soon as I open my gmail a/c page on ie10, there is a huge net upload activity going on as shown by my graphical netmeter and gmail page doesn't open (doesn't show my mails) for a long time.

I have to close the page after long wait.

It was not happening in chrome, but was happening only in ie10.

Today, I disabled all onenote addons in ie10, and since then the gmail is loading well and fast and netmeter doesn't show this huge upload.

What exactly was this?

Was onenote uploading all my gmail information (mails, attachments) to some server for syncing? Was it safe?

how to I use onenote without having such huge net upload. It is worrisome.

Thanks.
-- 
Rawat


----------

